# Morels...what do they taste like?



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I know this is a stupid question, but do they taste like mushrooms? 

I found some in my yard tonight and I'm considering cooking them. But I don't like mushroooms, so if they taste like mushrooms, I should just give them to someone else and not waste them. 

Sorry! I know this is a stupid question, but I'm serious! I really don't know! LOL


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I am thinking they are pretty bland tasting. Usually when I get ready to have some fun, my morals take all the fun out of things.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

They're slightly more woodsy tasting than the round button mushrooms you get in the store, but yes..they taste like mushrooms. Particularly good (in my opinion  ) sauteed in garlic butter! mmMMMmm.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Like a cross between ambrosia and manna from heaven.


----------



## Dream_Catcher (Dec 6, 2008)

Sauteed or fried - delicious...wish I was the neighbor/friend you passed them over to because you don't like mushrooms.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Definitely try them...really no describing them other than for me they are delicious. Slice in half (lengthwise) put in a baggie with a little flour, breadcrumbs, seasoning that you like (not too much seasoning or you'll overwhelm the natural flavor). Heat some butter (or good olive oil) in a sautee pan, and let medium high heat bring out the best in them. Serve them up while they're hot and just starting to get crispy on the outside. Nothing like them!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Are there any other bad mushrooms that look like morels? My sister has some growing in her yard and I wanted to try them, but wasn't sure. They are black if that makes any difference.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

There is a black variety. If you go over to Countryside Families, there's a thread about morels, and someone posted a picture. 

There is something called a "false morel" but it doesn't look much like a real one. http://www.michiganmorels.com/morels2.shtml This looks like a good site.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all, I kind of think they have a bit of a nutty flavor.Lot's of good recipe's on line. And as always make sure you know what your eating. I think the best part ,is the hunt,just finding them is fun!Season in prime here in Northern Ohio. Frost advisory tonight-could put a damper on things.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Yep, I'm in NW Ohio. I found them in my yard in town, of all places! Never had them here before. I'm pretty durned sure they are morels. I got on the internet and did a lot of searching. The biggest difference I found is that the false morels have a solid stem/core and the real morels are hollow. These are definitely hollow, and kinda yellowish/gray. I was mowing my yard and almost mowed them over. Some were growing right beside the sidewalk....I'm surprised no one else found them first. I wonder if it is because I left all my leaves on the yard all winter and didn't rake them until a couple weeks ago? And all the water, of course. I mowed a week ago and they weren't there then....


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

They have a little stronger taste than the mushrooms you buy in the store. They do taste like mushrooms but I would say try them in a new method or something.

Dave


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

other than the fact that false morals are pretty stubby (which can be misleading) the best way to tell the differance is that if is isnt hallow dont eat it! all edible morals are hallow i wish i could find some ive been looking but obviosly in all the wrong places!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

cc-rider said:


> Yep, I'm in NW Ohio. I found them in my yard in town, of all places! Never had them here before. I'm pretty durned sure they are morels. I got on the internet and did a lot of searching. The biggest difference I found is that the false morels have a solid stem/core and the real morels are hollow. *These are definitely hollow, and kinda yellowish/gray.* I was mowing my yard and almost mowed them over. Some were growing right beside the sidewalk....I'm surprised no one else found them first. I wonder if it is because I left all my leaves on the yard all winter and didn't rake them until a couple weeks ago? And all the water, of course. I mowed a week ago and they weren't there then....


The morels I've picked have been brown or black - never yellowish grey so be careful! Ask an old timer if they are good because they would know.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

If it's got that "weavy cap" that resembles a brain, and it's hollow (stem) I'd be pretty sure it's a morel. They come in a variety of colours...yellow, brown, grey and black. I found some this spring that were yellow and some that were grey. Checking online is good advice or ask an old timer, if you're still uncertain. I like mushrooms from the store too, by the way, but I don't think store bought mushrooms resemble morels in any way, shape or form...Very distinctive flavors.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'll check them out.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i like them best cut in half to remove any bugs, if dirty quickly rinsed and dried on a paper towel, then shaken in flour and fried in either butter or bacon grease, prefer butter, and then a little bit of salt and pepper..and eat while really really hot.

also they are great dried (just leave on the paper towel until crispy dry) and stored for winter and crumbled in any dish, even on pizza.

they are good with steak too..like other mushrooms.


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

I love these things..but can't find any here in Tenn. I know they are here but don't want to fight rattlesnakes for them. Best way in our family's opinion is to cut in half and wash. Crush some saltines very fine. Dip in egg wash, roll in crumbs and fry in some butter.


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

My aunt is an "old timer" she says to make sure water will run off of them if poured on from the top. The ones that hold water like little cups are not good to eat.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Okay, I had my sister pick one of the mushrooms and slice it lengthwise and take a picture of it. It's hollow!:clap: Can I send one of you the picture just to be sure that it is a morel?
Thanks,
Mickey


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

The yellow/golden ones are supposed to be the absolute pinnacle of morels
blacks are more common.
dip in egg wash and seasoned flour...fry at a low temperature in butter...they are very good.


----------

